# Schwinn Twin Mini 20 inch



## 123totalpack (Dec 16, 2019)

Just picked up a Schwinn Twin Mini and I have a question. What wheel size should be on the front is it an S2 or an S7 20 inch wheel?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 16, 2019)

S-7


----------



## 123totalpack (Dec 17, 2019)

Sambikeman said:


> S-7



Thanks alot.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Dec 22, 2019)

Let's see a picture


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2019)

Pics..... Or it didn’t happen...


----------

